# DTG questions to ask or consider before purchasing



## VTG (Dec 16, 2010)

To all DTG owners/operators,

We're thinking about expanding our range of services by adding a DTG machine to our mix (for textile/garments only). I've read many different TSF threads on the subject and done some research online. I've created a list of things that I think we need to consider (or should be inclined to ask) when we meet with the manufacturers of the different DTG brands.

Can you please take a look at this list and see if I'm missing anything. Any input, ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Also, if you have any specific comments regarding your DTG experiences (good, bad, ugly) related to a specific brand, please feel free to comment (brands to avoid, brands to consider, why). 

Thanks.

*********

DTG questions to consider and/or ask a manufacturer:

• Cost of the actual unit (printer, table/base, platens)
• Average Production rate on Whites (# of shirts printed per hour)
• Average Production rate on Darks (# of shirts printed per hour)
• Print Size (maximum print dimensions) 
• Print Quality (maximum DPI)
• Image durability & longevity (under normal use, stretching, washing)
• Type of Ink
• Cost of Ink
• Pre-treatment process (auto vs. manual, whites vs. darks)
• Post-print curing process (heat press vs. conveyor dryer)
• Software / PC requirements (compatibility with PC, Apple, or both)
• RIP program (ease of use)
• Color consistency (whites vs. darks)
• User Training (printer and RIP software)
• Installation & set up (do they provide)
• Post purchase support (tech support, trouble shooting)
• Durability of equipment (designed for light use or heavy use)
• Environmental/Atmospheric factors (temperature, humidity in shop)
• Periods of non-use (any issues with head clogging, what are solutions)
• Maintenance Requirements (hourly, daily, weekly, monthly)
• Parts & Service
• Warranty
• Trade-in / Trade-up terms (to address future technology improvements)
• Money-back guarantee
• Does it fit our needs / our market / our niche?
• Size & weight (will it fit through a doorway? Up/down a flight of stairs?)
• Company’s reputation / Character / Integrity


END of LIST.


----------



## Relentless0187 (May 1, 2011)

I am also looking to purchase a DTG printer. Generally, I have many of the same questions you do, however I also ask what the hours are for tech support, financing/leasing information, if they could send printed samples, what the difference is between the models they offer are and what is included in the warranty, such as turn around time if it breaks, who pays for the shipping to get it there and what is covered. Also, if the inks are proprietary or not.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This is a great list of questions. I wonder if anyone has any other tips to add?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

start here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/direct-garment-dtg-inkjet-printing/t45383.html 


add 
what substrates can you print on.
user training repairs
what spare parts do you get
what is the cost of comsumable parts
life of print head
tech support hours
how long do you get tech support after warranty period
is there paid tech support
machine upgrades after your purchase (when they make it better, are you offered the upgrade)

search on binki for my experience . Mostly in the DTG brand forum


----------



## zoom_monster (Sep 20, 2006)

References of people(who've used product for a year or 2) who have a very similar business plan.


----------



## Resolute DTG (Jun 27, 2010)

Rodney said:


> This is a great list of questions. I wonder if anyone has any other tips to add?


*Add
Swap out / loaner programme. *
If one of our printers cannot be fixed on the first warranty visit we swap out the printer so the customer does not lose production.

This has happened only once in all our many installations but it was at the customers busiest period, the no quible swap out made the customer very happy and they did not lose production. We feel this is an important option that proves confidence in your products. This is not possible with the larger units but the majority of people will have a unit transportable in an engineers vehicle.


----------



## spoonh2b (Feb 7, 2012)

thanks for the great info


----------

